# Have you got?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Johnny,

Have you got any of those Megs bottles in yet that Brazo and Ben had last week?

Going to get myself a few on friday, along with quite a bit extra.

cheers Mate:thumb: 

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The dispenser bottles are due into me today ish! But you know Meguiars


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

> The dispenser bottles are due into me today ish! But you know Meguiars


So should be in for my birthday in June:lol:

Alex


----------

